# Has buserelin/ failed IVF messed up my cycle?



## SunnyLemons (Oct 7, 2016)

Usually my period last 5 days and am pretty regular like 30 days.

Had failed IVF cycle last month, strange period after, lots of sporting at end, went on for 10 days.

Am now on day 43 and no period yet.

Waiting to get period do we can start next FET transfer.

Am worried that the buserelin (took in about 2 months ago) has put me into an early menopause because am feeling quite hot/sweaty sometimes at night?

I don’t know what to think!

Any advice?


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

Sunnylemons - sorry about your failed cycle the meds can mess your cycles around for a few months  I think the sweats is because it takes time for the meds to leave the body. I had this as well with my cycles I am afraid. I hope it shows soon maybe call the clinic if you are worried. Take care


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Did they give you that shot to close your own hormonal system down? I had horrendous hot flushes as that wore off after my first failed cycle - it does pass, as your body readjusts. Your periods can also be out of whack for a while. I had a chemical in February and my cycles took about 4 months to get back to normal. yours might be faster but it's basically just your body recovering from all the hormones. Hope it passes quickly, and do ask your clinic if you're worried, mine were very clear it happens to some people, not to worry, that that it would pass.


----------

